# Looking for good rides



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm north of Baltimore so PA, MD, DE, NOVA all options. Looking for good fun rides in the 50 mile to Metric Century. For me and the wife. Already doing the Lancaster, PA covered bridge. Would like something in May, June and July.

What do you all suggest?

We have done the seagull century...while a nice location and great support way too many people for my tastes. I've done the Civil War century but the wife is not so keen on the hills. Metrics are probably a better option for the two of us.

Thanks!


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Have you done the 6 Pillars ride? Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge near Cambridge, MD. Ride is May 3rd.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

rplace13 said:


> I'm north of Baltimore so PA, MD, DE, NOVA all options. Looking for good fun rides in the 50 mile to Metric Century. For me and the wife. Already doing the Lancaster, PA covered bridge. Would like something in May, June and July.
> 
> What do you all suggest?
> 
> ...


This is coming up pretty soon:

https://www.bikereg.com/suburban-cyclists-unlimited-scu-quad-county-metric


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

joshhan said:


> This is coming up pretty soon:
> 
> https://www.bikereg.com/suburban-cyclists-unlimited-scu-quad-county-metric


This ride literally circles my house. 
We have some great low traveled country roads around here. But it's definitely not flat. There will be 8 route options this year. All have >50ft/mi (except for the 20mi).
46mi route. Optional 6mi hilly extension & optional 8mi very hilly extension.
68mi route. Optional 7mi hilly extension & optional 10mi very hilly extension.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

6 pillars looks nice but busy that weekend.

Suburban quad-county is on the list for wife approval. 

Thanks all! Keep em coming.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry double post. How do you delete? Only see edit.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

rplace13 said:


> 6 pillars looks nice but busy that weekend.
> 
> Suburban quad-county is on the list for wife approval.
> 
> Thanks all! Keep em coming.


This is a good one. Links to some of the previous routes.
https://www.indcreek.org/roll-and-stroll/
Roll & Stroll 2010 - A bike ride in Souderton, PA
Roll & Stroll 62 mile 2013 - Montgomery County, PA

Here's some previous routes from the Quad County.
SCU Quad County Modified 45mile - A bike ride in Barto, PA
2013 Quad 53 mile - A bike ride in Montgomery County, PA
Quad County Metric 2013 - Upper Frederick Township, PA


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I know this one is well South of where you want to ride, but the Lakes and Grapes ride out of Fredericksburg, VA is pretty good. Varying supported distances that may help the wife and really just rolling terrain. Later in the fall, so plenty of time to plan for that one.

Lakes And Grapes Century |


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Only 35 miles, but a great spring tuneup in the nice rolling terrain between Hanover, PA and Gettysburg.

HORSE FARM TOUR - Hanover Cyclers


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

For riding with the wife,, I suggest a section of the GAP,, say start at Cumberland and ride to Rockwood, spend the night and return,, sweet ride, great senery, places to stop and eat,, approx 90 miles total,, all less than 1.5% grade. Or start at Ohiopyle, go rafting and then a bike ride.. The tunnels are open!! Great Allegheny Passage - The official website for the rail-trail system between Pittsburgh, PA and Cumberland, MD


----------



## Zurichman (Jan 3, 2014)

Anything put on by the Hanover Cyclists or Harrisburg Bicycle Club in Pa. are good rides. I have done the Labor Day ride with Hanover. Go on to Franklin County Cyclist.org or com and they list many rides in the tri state area.


----------

